# Video on making a 3,5 mm special bolt



## Dr944S2 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi,

the video shows you how to work with your mini lathe for making a special 3.5 mm bolt:






The video has a German soundtrack, but complete English subtitles are available at YouTube. If you don't see the titles by default, watch the video directly at YouTube and press the subtitle button below the frame.

Enjoy it,

Jürgen


----------



## mikey (Aug 11, 2017)

The English subtitles worked fine, Jurgen. Thanks for the fine video and allowing us to watch you work - I enjoyed it!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 12, 2017)

Enjoyed watching the video also, it sure looks like you're having fun with that mini lathe, I love the ER32 chuck you are using, have been looking on ebay to find one that comes with collets as a set.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## royesses (Aug 12, 2017)

Great Video! Thanx for sharing. Love that saw and blade you have. 

Roy


----------

